# Film/Developer/Paper/Developer Combos



## julius (May 18, 2006)

Hey all,
I'm new to this forum and darkroom photography and I'm looking for some good film/developer and paper/developer combinations that have worked for you. I've never used a darkroom before, I never had it in school, but I have been doing a fair bit of reading and have bought myself all the equipment that I need. I am a beginner so I'm not interested in any really expensive stuff as yet, but I would still like my film and prints to look fairly decent.

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## ThomThomsk (May 19, 2006)

I am very happy with Ilford ID-11, although Kodak D-76 is exactly the same thing. Ilford FP4+ and HP5+ in ID-11 diluted 1+1 works very well. I've recently used it with some Pan F, which came out slightly underdeveloped, but I think that was user error.

Ilford Multigrade paper developer used with their variable contrast resin coated papers suits me for printing, although if I could find more time to spend in the darkroom I think I'd have moved on to other combinations more quickly. Nothing wrong with Multigrade and VC RC paper though - as long as your negative is OK it's hard to go wrong with this setup.

Edit: as an afterthought, keep it simple to begin with, but for lots of detailed information about a range of film, paper and developers you probably never knew existed, check the B&W Film, Paper, Chemistry forum on APUG:

http://www.apug.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=37


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2006)

I am the worst person to ask but here is what I use these days. First of all I don't really do dark room. I shoot and develop my own black and white film. I also shoot and develop paper negatives. Not sure quite what that would be in pure enlarger to paper exposure but anyway. I got tired of fooling with two developers. 

I used d76 for film but it was sooooo slow and I am working in at least 2 1/4 x 3 1/4 negatives or 120 film so I wasn't so worried about grain.

For the paper negatives I was using a product clone of dektol d72. I didn't get very consistant results for some reason on the paper negs.

So I tried using the d72 on the film and it was terribly grainy. I then mixed 1 part d76 1part d72clone and 8 parts water. I cut the film time to 1/3 of the original 4 minutes vs 12 ... the paper is two minutes and very very consistant temperature is 68 but i can vary the temperature by adding or subtracting 15 second for each degree up or down from the base line.

If you try this, be sure to try it on something unimportant you might not like it but I love it. I have no idea what it did but it worked great for me. I am also working in small batches of chemicals, that might have something to do with how well it works for me. I generally make only about 4 to 5 oz of working solution at a time.

Like I said if you try it make sure it is on something not to important the first time.


----------



## terri (May 19, 2006)

Hi Julius, and welcome to TPF!

The above recommendations are very good. I would like to add that if you click on the Freestyle banner at the top of the page, you will find an excellent source of darkroom chemicals/papers that are designed for people like you - beginners who are just getting their feet wet.  They are sold in assorted kits that you might find of value. 

As you gain experience, you will be excited by the wide variety of papers and chemical combinations out there. You're smart to keep it inexpensive and simple in the beginning. 

And keep coming here with any questions, film or darkroom related! We have a lot of serious analog photographers who will be glad to help.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 19, 2006)

D73 and D76 here. They work fine.


----------



## Torus34 (May 19, 2006)

Microdol [Not 1:3] for Pan F, Plus X and Tri X.  Times and temperatures as per manufacturer's recommendations.  Tank development with agitation every 30 sec.

Dektol for Ilford RC VC papers.


----------



## NickP (May 20, 2006)

yeah ilford, but my photo teacher and i had the disscusion not to get the glossy finish, go with the pearl finish.


----------



## julius (May 23, 2006)

Hey thanks for all your responses. I found it very difficult to find unbaised information on printing specifics for something as simple as chemicals on the web without being bombarded with technical jargon or a sales pitch. I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my request:thumbup:


----------



## Rolleistef (May 25, 2006)

ThomThomsk, 
About the underexpoed PanF :  it's not your fault at all. 
It's known that several btches have suffered of this defect, between August and December 2005. 
I e-met numerous people of forums, who had the same problem, and I got a very transparent PanF as well. 
It obviously happened when Ilford was sold and bought by this Chinese company. Some films have then suffered of a lack of quality.


----------



## ThomThomsk (May 25, 2006)

Rolleistef said:
			
		

> ThomThomsk,
> About the underexpoed PanF :  it's not your fault at all.
> It's known that several btches have suffered of this defect, between August and December 2005.
> I e-met numerous people of forums, who had the same problem, and I got a very transparent PanF as well.
> It obviously happened when Ilford was sold and bought by this Chinese company. Some films have then suffered of a lack of quality.


Have you got a reference for that? I've tried Google and APUG without any success, and if something to do with film isn't mentioned on APUG then it generally isn't mentioned anywhere.

Also, Ilford is a British company. It has not been bought by the Chinese, so perhaps you are thinking about something else? There was a management buyout in February 2005, but that is at least 6 months earlier than the problems you mention.


----------

